# plugin de gestion des mails pour AppleMail



## quequoi (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai effectué une recherche, sans rien trouver, il faut dire qu'avec des mots assez communs, il est difficile de trouver quelque chose.

Voilà mon souci, et je suis toujours étonné que ce ne soit pas le souci de quasiment tout le monde : Je reçois des tonnes de mail, et j'en envoie aussi des tonnes (un peu moins, quand même). Or, j'aimerais bien avoir un suivi des mails entrants (pour trier les mails urgents, les moins urgents, ceux à reprendre à l'occasion, etc), et un suivi des mails sortants (réponse attendue, mais correspondant qui oublie de répondre, et moi qui oublie le problème, qui me retombe dessus quand c'est trop tard)

Y aurait-il un plugin pour AppleMail, qui permette d'attribuer des statuts aux mails, de façon plus complexe que l'unique choix drapeau-pas drapeau ? 5 ou 6 étiquettes me semble un minimum !

Je sais qu'il y aurait la possibilité de passer sous Thunderbird, qui possède cette capacité, mais je suis tellement habitué à Mail

Merci pour votre lecture, merci pour vos réponses, ne serait-ce qu'un témoignage de sympathie, ça fait toujours plaisir.

Bon aprèm !


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2011)

Hello.

J'ai trouvé ça avec Google : http://www.tastyapps.com/?feature=flagit






ou ça : http://www.indev.ca/MailTags.html


> After you install it, a small tag appears in the top right-hand corner of your emails. Clicking on that opens a pane to the right of the message with a number of options (as you can see in the screenshot). You can specify due dates for any tasks the email might contain, *give the email a priority level* or add comments



A fouiller, d'autres plug-ins pour Mail : http://www.hawkwings.net/plugins.htm


----------



## quequoi (3 Avril 2011)

Super !
Merci beaucoup ! Le pire est que j'avais trouvé Hawk Wings, mais comme mon anglais n'est pas fameux, je n'avais pas trouvé&#8230;
Je vais donc essayer tout ça&#8230;
bonne soirée !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> http://www.indev.ca/MailTags.html


MailTags : excellent, je l'ai utilisé pdt plusieurs années et je n'ai jamais eu aucun pb avec  !


----------

